# Critique DEWA



## nokiaa35 (Dec 14, 2012)

If you wanna see the pedigree,text me 







:wub:


----------



## nokiaa35 (Dec 14, 2012)

WW1 LV speciality dog show


----------



## nokiaa35 (Dec 14, 2012)

She grown up soo fast...And now she's such a beautiful dog


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i can't critique but Dewa is beautiful (WGSL).


----------



## nokiaa35 (Dec 14, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> i can't critique but Dewa is beautiful (WGSL).


Definately She such a beautiful girl :wub: But Dora too very nicee :wild:


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

stunning girl!:wub:

and yes,i would like to see her pedigree!


----------



## nokiaa35 (Dec 14, 2012)

Dora- VV1(LT GSD SHOW) Dora Auksinis Vilkas 
Dewa- VV1(LV GSD SHOW) Dewa Auksinis Vilkas

Here u are 









There's "D" litter girls,in Gsd speciality dog show  From left to right(shorthair)1.Dewa 2.Dora 3.Djudi 4.Deskaja


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

aw,thanks!
love Garliavietis' dogs! esp. Pavlo!!!


----------



## nokiaa35 (Dec 14, 2012)

Here u are :* Aaa,yes "Garliavietis" have some great dogs,but "Naujavilnietis" "auksinis vilkas" "laukine vilkauoge" still the best


----------



## nokiaa35 (Dec 14, 2012)

Dora today... We was in park


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

nokiaa35 said:


> Here u are :* Aaa,yes "Garliavietis" have some great dogs,but "Naujavilnietis" "auksinis vilkas" "laukine vilkauoge" still the best


i heard you!

i'll keep this in my mind when (if ever) looking for another pup!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

She's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful girl, love her face!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

She's very pretty. The only thing I don't care for is her back.

Good angles fore and aft, perhaps a bit straight through the shoulder. Wither is flat. Pigment and color is excellent. Wish your hand wasn't on her throat though, ruins the picture a bit


----------



## nokiaa35 (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you,all,guys  Dora in motion 







OK,next time we will put collar  
Dora and Ziger Nochnoy dozor in park,with breeders 









And Dora in park Autumn )









Dora and Ziger with guys 










She's very intelligent...Very...So smart girl...Dewa saw a long time ago,cause she training BH,she's like working gsd..Very amazing


----------

